# 25th GB Sertoma Fishing Rodeo



## amckeown30 (Jul 8, 2012)

*25th GB Sertoma Fishing Rodeo* 
Buy fishing tickets for only $15 each at http://www.familyfishingrodeo.com/ab...eo/buy-tickets The prizes are the best ever! A lot going on. All proceeds benefit local charities. Bring the whole family. We have 300 rods and reels to give away to kids. Over $10k worth in silent auction. $2 raffle tickets for Big Green Egg AND 65qt Yeti cooler can be bought on our website. South Shoreline Park June 6 & 7 1-5pm. Family Fun!


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

do we need 7 posts of this?????????????????????


----------



## amckeown30 (Jul 8, 2012)

*This year's trophies*

Thanks Skip Tanner for this year's awesome trophies.


----------



## amckeown30 (Jul 8, 2012)

Just so happens our event is on Free Fishing Weekend. Great for first timers, and we do have catagories like penfish, croaker, mullet, lionfish and bonita + all the big stuff. Come on out. Weather you are fishing or not there will be a lot going on (Fish fry, free burgers and hot dogs, beverages, beer, wine, raffle, silent auction, local artist, event being painted, kids fishing class, free rods and reels, paddle board demos, rowing demos, live music, Krew of Daisy Dukes dance, shirts, hats, for sale, lion fish cleaning demos, lion fish cooking tips, SR Cty extension office for plant questions and more). We'll have golf carts to take you to and from your car. 100% of net proceeds go to local charities.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

What are the categories and payouts/prizes?


----------



## amckeown30 (Jul 8, 2012)

*prizes and categories*

everything about our rodeo can be found on www.familyfishingrodeo.com.

Categories are at: 
http://www.familyfishingrodeo.com/scoreboard

prizes are at:

http://www.familyfishingrodeo.com/about-the-rodeo/the-rodeo/awards-prizes


----------



## amckeown30 (Jul 8, 2012)

*program guide*

If I did this right. Here is a soft copy of our program guide for everyone's convenience.


----------



## amckeown30 (Jul 8, 2012)

*file to big*

The pdf is to big.
You can grab a program at GB B&T, Hotspots, P'cola Pier, and various other spots around town.

You can go on www.familyfishingrodeo.com and buy anything and see all info. Leaderboard will be updated live through out the Rodeo.

like us on Facebook for regular updates and contests: https://www.facebook.com/GBSertomaFishingRodeo


----------



## amckeown30 (Jul 8, 2012)

*physical ticket outlets*

besides the website you can buy fishing tickets at: Gulf Breeze B&T, Hotspots B&T, Pensacola Fishing Pier, Outcast B&T, Dive Pro's, MBT, and Gulf Breeze Dive Ctr. Sertoma will be at Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle selling fishing and raffle tickets 3-9 Friday 6/5.


----------



## amckeown30 (Jul 8, 2012)

*We made the News!*

I'm going to be on the 6:00 channel 3 news tonight talking about the rodeo. Tune In and check us out!!


----------



## amckeown30 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Master Angler Trophy*

The Master Angler award has swam up from Sanford, FL complements of John Townsend of www.marinesculptures.com. This beauty is perched atop the Sertoma trophy reef ready to go home to the 2015 Sertoma Rodeo Master Angler. Get your tickets on www.familyfishingrodeo.com , gulf breeze bait & Tackle, Outcast, Hot Spots, or P'cola Fishing pier.


----------



## mustangmike89 (Apr 30, 2015)

How does the weigh in work? This will be my first saltwater tournament


----------



## denrem (Jul 18, 2011)

Last chance to buy ticket is till midnight http://www.familyfishingrodeo.com/about-the-rodeo/buy-tickets or Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle.


----------

